# The noob who went all in!!



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello, all!!!! First would like to thank the vets and those alike who have given countless hrs and thread after thread of info.

Just ETS out of the United States Military, 11B Infantry. Took all my scraps from uncle Sam and decided to try my hand @ being my own boss:salute:

2008 Chevy 3500HD DULLY 4x4
new order BOSS 9'2" Poly V XT
TGS06000 TAILGATE Spreader
strobs, and a few led lights for kicks.
want to invest in a stage 2 blower but currently out of budget, thanks to GL insurance smh
Will post pics on 27th of Dec 2014 , that's the finish installation date.

Com truck/GL 1mill 2mill agg. Full coverage on truck, equipment ect. 
Decided to go LLC. I HAVE UMBRELLA also but haven't done a detailed review on what it all details, I just know from ben/insurance and other threads having to much coverage can't hurt.

I currently work for a major Chemical giant in Indiana. A Martha Stewart type of situation if you will. He does residential and commercial lawncare and snow removal, well he is dropping all residential accounts on his snow side, any employee that is able to run his own rig independently and gain own insurance can accuire accounts. I already serve most clients as is with currently 350+ on my route. So with the permission of my wife and guidence from the man upstairs I went all in and spent most my pay on gear stated above.

The owner of my company is letting me train on his rig F250HD 4x4 8' boss straight . Only had 1 event this season , nothing stuck .5/1.5 @ best. Mostly salted, shoveled, felt like a private again. I think that's sums it up... I have 2 commercial sites ( pics to follow sorry guys) liquor store/ Korean market... they have agreed to let me practice on their lots at a discounted price 65.00x2 no salt 2" trigger. But haven't sign contract because I don't want to commit until 27th when the goodies get installed.

Well I'm heavyDully, very happy to safely learn the in's out' of the biz. I want to start strong but grow slowly in time.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Good luck to ya, welcome to the site. Why did he dump all the residentials? 350 clients is a heck of a lot!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your service to our country.

So if I read that correctly, you're already plowing 350+ accounts with one truck? How long does that take?


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Your welcome, I volunteered man..

oh no lol sry. I treat those customers for chemical app. 34 stops a day x 5-6 days.I average 200 customers a week. Out of those customers about 30% use some sort of entity of snow management, 65% use hired lawncare service. As of 2013 the owner phased out lawnmower services on a residential scale, this year it the snow side. Salt/sand driveways walk ways, a few are Hoa clubhouse walk ways, handy cap parkway walkways ect. The routes are in most cases a 1-2 mile radius, same edition in most cases. My company owner is OCD about routing so again I inherent more luck. He advice me to take on 5-10 clients with large size drive ways ( since I went out a got a tank pics coming soon sry). Time x distance x quality of work x customer service . When I treat a lawns it's jump out the truck, talk to customer, complete work Charlie mike..... snow is oobviously a completely different animal. Since I'm new I don't know how long it's going to take, I would assume it will be based on trial error, proper planing. I don't see me pursuing a lot of driveway clients to be honest. Im more into getting these same customers on the residential side for lawn accountservice in the spring summer than I am on the snow side. I figure this season I would mostly do sub with driveways as my go to, my side income.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

I would assume cost, to keep employees on during winter. Affordable care act I think hurt him as well.. he didn't come out and blatently say but I think it was insurance


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

I should clarify.. the 350 customers on my route are broken down in a rotation. Not all of my 350 clients all require snow removal. Those are the number of open clients I am allowed to pursue while still working for this company. So it's kinda lIke soliciting but I already treat their propertys.


----------



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice, welcome and good luck. Hope the white gold dumps heavy in Indiana this year. I'm in a similar boat- about to go in on a Ram 2500 and a Boss V. Is that an 8' bed on your 3500? Did you consider a box spreader instead of a tailgate? Just curious as I'm thinking through the best way to go. Also plan to mainly build residential business and pick up some sub work- seems like having a spreader is a must to sub. Nice to meet another new face around here, this forum is an awesome resource!


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

6' fat back. I went with tailgate because budget is fixed lol . Nice to meet you as well, may the season bring zero down time plenty of the white.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

It's HeavyD 3500 Chevy fat back


----------



## TKB (Dec 4, 2014)

I am considering a hitch mount spreader. I am new as well. I am just finishing up my business plan. I here in wisconsin


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

:waving:welcome TKB. Yeah being new is very stressful imo. For me it's the mustard seed approach that keeps me going, oh and the almost 25K already vested.... not knowing ect..... but I'm in my 30'S, great support system from wife and children and obviously plowsite.com fourms for guidance. Good luck to you travel safe!!!


----------



## TKB (Dec 4, 2014)

heavyDully;1891079 said:


> :waving:welcome TKB. Yeah being new is very stressful imo. For me it's the mustard seed approach that keeps me going, oh and the almost 25K already vested.... not knowing ect..... but I'm in my 30'S, great support system from wife and children and obviously plowsite.com fourms for guidance. Good luck to you travel safe!!!


I want to start out with 10,000.00 and run it my self. Did u plow before u started


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

First problem is that bow tie on your truck. Haha Jm msn great looking truck just going to really know your surrounding with that tank but should be able to handle anything.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this where we take bets on what those dually fenders look like in spring???

Welcome too the site remember sometimes objects aren't always in your mirrors!!


----------



## 82k10ny (Nov 30, 2014)

tip on getting a snow blower. go to home depot and check out what they have for "refurbished ariens's blowers. back in dec of 2013 i went to depot and was browsing new blowers (newest i had til now was a 81 ariens 36" with built 5hp briggs" i came across these rebuilt units. got the scoop from a sales guy. any ariens that gets returned with a issue gets sent back to ariens to be repaired, home depot gets the unit back to resell. at this time my local depot was building a repair facility to do this in house to bypass shipping back to manufacture. well this 2013 current model year ariens 1130 platinum series. 11 hp briggs 14.5 ftlbs gross torque. heated grips joy stick shoot control. literrally not a scratch on it. sold orignally for 1600 bucks. owner used it the first storm we had brought it back and said it didnt work right. it got fixed they got it back. i looked it over and notcied a spare shear pin missing from the extra slot on the chute tower. it got sent to ariens because a shear pin broke.... which chances are it prolly wasent actually bolted in and just fell out. anyway long story short i walked out of depot with it for 924 dollars with tax. mind you it was no more than 2 months old and i got it for 700 bucks less than sticker with a full warranty. just throwin it out there as a option to look for. i still like my old 36 incher with a fully built briggs flat head race kart motor. i use that one at my house only, my neighbors dont mind the loud pipe


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome

Hopefully a good enough number of the clients want your services and that your dually will be practical on their properties. If you were to get a lot of driveways close together you would be better off with a tractor mounted skid steer or just a couple snowblowers. A nice used Steiner will run you about $5,000 in the off-season, assuming the owner/seller doesn't use it year-round.

Also, I love my TGS600 so far. I run bag salt in my unit, even a few bags that had soaking wet salt inside from rain/sleet overnight and it spread the product flawlessly. 

Michael


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;1891192 said:


> Is this where we take bets on what those dually fenders look like in spring???
> 
> Welcome too the site remember sometimes objects aren't always in your mirrors!!


Thanks, yeah I'm going to be as cautious as possible in theory lol, A: as much as we pay for all the insurance we have I'd hate to see my premiums go up.., B: the fenders are bulky , but I like the class it gives the 3500.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

CowboysLC_DE;1891530 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Hopefully a good enough number of the clients want your services and that your dually will be practical on their properties. If you were to get a lot of driveways close together you would be better off with a tractor mounted skid steer or just a couple snowblowers. A nice used Steiner will run you about $5,000 in the off-season, assuming the owner/seller doesn't use it year-round.
> 
> ...


Sweet!! Glad to read your review on the 600. I was going to go with the 800 because my dealer said it can spread sand/salt/mix pretty much anything. Glad to hear it does work!!!

Yeah she might be not ideal for the cookie cutter drives in my area buy I also live in an up up scale part of Indiana . 1/2 3/4 mile drives, 2.5 car links ect. Part of me wants to get a 3-4k back up and put a boss mount so I can switch as needed. But that's more insurance, maintenance or start investing into the spring summer lawn season.

I've priced some bobcats, case but that's just projection for next season or maybe 2. 10k 15k 30 and up... I'm like ouch, but when I see two skids and a dozer, 2box pushers sitting in the mall parking lot I get dreamy, then inquire word of mouth that it's a 50k-70k account ( Simon mall parking lot ). Based on if they want salt, de-ice liquid, rock salt for lot ect.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

dstifel;1891179 said:


> First problem is that bow tie on your truck. Haha Jm msn great looking truck just going to really know your surrounding with that tank but should be able to handle anything.


Thanks!!
Trust It took me almost 4weeks to make this purchase.
I wanted a diesel F250 crew 4x4 but out of budget, 
same with the 2500HD silvers. I looked as far as Arkansas , I just wasn't moved, then I found heavyD


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

82k10ny;1891478 said:


> tip on getting a snow blower. go to home depot and check out what they have for "refurbished ariens's blowers. back in dec of 2013 i went to depot and was browsing new blowers (newest i had til now was a 81 ariens 36" with built 5hp briggs" i came across these rebuilt units. got the scoop from a sales guy. any ariens that gets returned with a issue gets sent back to ariens to be repaired, home depot gets the unit back to resell. at this time my local depot was building a repair facility to do this in house to bypass shipping back to manufacture. well this 2013 current model year ariens 1130 platinum series. 11 hp briggs 14.5 ftlbs gross torque. heated grips joy stick shoot control. literrally not a scratch on it. sold orignally for 1600 bucks. owner used it the first storm we had brought it back and said it didnt work right. it got fixed they got it back. i looked it over and notcied a spare shear pin missing from the extra slot on the chute tower. it got sent to ariens because a shear pin broke.... which chances are it prolly wasent actually bolted in and just fell out. anyway long story short i walked out of depot with it for 924 dollars with tax. mind you it was no more than 2 months old and i got it for 700 bucks less than sticker with a full warranty. just throwin it out there as a option to look for. i still like my old 36 incher with a fully built briggs flat head race kart motor. i use that one at my house only, my neighbors dont mind the loud pipe


That's exactly the info I was looking for and thanks seriously.... So many manufacturers , different reviews from diff regions. Do I do paddles, traditional blades, 3 stage , 2... 
The company I work for now use two ariens and from what I hear are the best. Any opinion on TORO? Or cub cadet??

Now I'm gonna go to Home Depot first thing in the morning, gee thx lol. Hear it is 3:30am and I just keep thinking scratch and dent


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

TKB;1891120 said:


> I want to start out with 10,000.00 and run it my self. Did u plow before u started


Zero hrs plowing this season. Worked on skid in the army for 2weeks fort drum... Sooooo nope lol haven't plowed before, I'm motivated though no bs and I want to protect my investment and the customers I serve, I figure 7-10 mph start slow increase production as I learn my rig better. The place I work now said I can use one of the rigs we have to gain tech hrs, experience ect. Still waiting for our first real event.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome heavy, nice to see more Indy guys on here. As far as snow blowers go, you will need some ramps if you plan on going with a 2 stage blower. With a tailgate spreader on, like I run, the 2 stage isn't really an option if your out by yourself doing snow. A nice single stage Toro is what I use and it's easy to just lift in and out of my truck bed. It also does a great job cleaning up on the bigger snows and drifts that will sometimes happen. Anything under 4 inches I find it easier to just use my thesnowplow.com snow pushers


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the look of the dually too!! Just not with the huge pieces I see missing on them around here lol

You plowed ft drum your all set then!!! That's 30 miles away lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Your going to hate plowing driveways with that large of a truck. She is pretty tho.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;1891790 said:


> I like the look of the dually too!! Just not with the huge pieces I see missing on them around here lol
> 
> You plowed ft drum your all set then!!! That's 30 miles away lol


My plow experience is nothing to write home about in NY. Small lake effect storm came in, duty sgt. Told me to go to motor pool and tell 92A I need " anything that can move snow to a corner" I remember sitting in that ice box thinking, I thought I was hear to climb F%& mountain's . Ah Richmond hill...


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

THEGOLDPRO;1891807 said:


> Your going to hate plowing driveways with that large of a truck. She is pretty tho.


Thanks! Yeah I'm sitting here now thinking of ways to be more productive on drives. $$$ I think is the Rx.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

indplstim;1891730 said:


> Welcome heavy, nice to see more Indy guys on here. As far as snow blowers go, you will need some ramps if you plan on going with a 2 stage blower. With a tailgate spreader on, like I run, the 2 stage isn't really an option if your out by yourself doing snow. A nice single stage Toro is what I use and it's easy to just lift in and out of my truck bed. It also does a great job cleaning up on the bigger snows and drifts that will sometimes happen. Anything under 4 inches I find it easier to just use my thesnowplow.com snow pushers


NapTown!!! Hello nice to see someone close as well. Yeah I overlooked the fact the tailgate will be on back, and I also like the stage 1 idea as far as transportation convince and small clean up areas. I did think about how I would do a stage 2 though. Wheel chair lift, ramps, spreader caddy. I sort of rushed , but that's also before I found plowsite.com.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

There's no mtns in Watertown lmao

There's tug hill plateau but your a ways away from that!!

I rehabbed the admirals house getting on off base sucked so that's the only one I did!!


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;1891929 said:


> There's no mtns in Watertown lmao
> 
> There's tug hill plateau but your a ways away from that!!
> 
> I rehabbed the admirals house getting on off base sucked so that's the only one I did!!


Yeah my recruitment NCO failed me , lol they said fort drum was going to be high speed low drag and ropes ropes ropes... training with 10th mountain... yeah never happened.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, no mountains in H20 Town, though the Jets like to rip through Cranberry and Tupper quite a bit.

Get in the air if you want to see something


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1891192 said:


> Is this where we take bets on what those dually fenders look like in spring???
> 
> Welcome too the site remember sometimes objects aren't always in your mirrors!!


lol my exact thought, I hope you don't care about scratches

good luck with your season. I was in your shoes 3 years ago . new to the plowing with only 1 commercial customer . and worked my ass off . learned everything from this site. plow site is the best resource you can have ,


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

First off, thank you for your service. I've been telling my 9year old son for years the only real super heroes are the ones that serve in our military. 

IMO, you do not need a snowblower for most storms we get. They're a huge pain to load/unload, especially with a salt spreader. Most cases you could have the house shoveled before you move the tailgate spreader, open tailgate, get ramps out, hope the snowblower starts, unload, slowly drive to sidewalks, wake homeowner up (and the neighbors) as your running the 5 hp engine wide open, load back up trying not to slip off the ramps.....you get my point. 

Save the money....you may need new fenders in the spring.....sorry couldn't resist. 

A 35$ barn scraper from AM Leonard was the answer for me and my company. Keep the shovel angled on the ground and treat it like a small plow wind rowing off to one side. You can damn near run in light snow. Way faster than a snowblower.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Toro.. Then buy the KAGE paddles to put on it


----------



## Mikeyd (Jan 5, 2014)

I went all in like you...LOL! I live in Westfield, IN. Good luck! I'm waiting for our first snow fall. Most of my customers are my lawn customers. Just need some snow now!

Mike


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Mikeyd;1892595 said:


> I went all in like you...LOL! I live in Westfield, IN. Good luck! I'm waiting for our first snow fall. Most of my customers are my lawn customers. Just need some snow now!
> 
> Mike


Morning Mikeyd!! Thanks for the encouragement, good luck to you as well.. Westfield is one town over same county, small world. Yes we need the season to start  installation on the boss V is at MTE on the 27th... I can't stop thing about snow. I can't stop thinking about the business. Sleep lose , lose of appetite .....


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

bosman;1892523 said:


> First off, thank you for your service. I've been telling my 9year old son for years the only real super heroes are the ones that serve in our military.
> 
> IMO, you do not need a snowblower for most storms we get. They're a huge pain to load/unload, especially with a salt spreader. Most cases you could have the house shoveled before you move the tailgate spreader, open tailgate, get ramps out, hope the snowblower starts, unload, slowly drive to sidewalks, wake homeowner up (and the neighbors) as your running the 5 hp engine wide open, load back up trying not to slip off the ramps.....you get my point.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! As any service member ( non pog ) will tell you I'm not a hero. The hero's are the ones the made the ultimate sacrifice. But,Thanks for being a squared away father your the real hero... country is build on the foundation of men like you.

Yeah I'm scratching the stage 2 idea time-money-time. Plus the dealer agreed with most on here about speed productivity. He said you wanna make money or you wanna look cool buying the nicest sh*t ??? Reality check.

She not my daily driver but I've put a few miles on her to get familiar with the way the truck performs. Im hoping with proper caution lol, my fenders will see another day..


----------



## Jfdvrod (Nov 29, 2014)

HD, I am in So. IN. Been in snow about 10yrs. As you prob know there is a great sources of info and good prices on equipment at Mid_state equipment on Allisonville Rd. Good people. FYI: IN this July passed a law acknowledging the classification of businesses for Veterans and Disable Veterans. I have been doing business as a SDVOSB for about 6 yrs. I spent my time at Ft Bragg, but it was back in 1988. If you have questions I can help you with feel free to email or PM. [email protected]


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

Jfdvrod;1892665 said:


> HD, I am in So. IN. Been in snow about 10yrs. As you prob know there is a great sources of info and good prices on equipment at Mid_state equipment on Allisonville Rd. Good people. FYI: IN this July passed a law acknowledging the classification of businesses for Veterans and Disable Veterans. I have been doing business as a SDVOSB for about 6 yrs. I spent my time at Ft Bragg, but it was back in 1988. If you have questions I can help you with feel free to email or PM. [email protected]


Wow thanks so much, I absolutely had no idea about SDVOSB . I went to link and just have to take or fax email my service records, DD form such and such. Sign up in the VIP link and register. I had no clue , I was going to look into grants for small business but have yet to do.

Yes MTE is in my back yard, literally. They took care of me way beyond what they should have. I respect that so much because I'm the new guy, and I'm sure my blinders are on. Speaks volumes of MTE, family owend... Brandon, matt, Josh all those guys are amazing.

Bragg... oh no not the damn 82nd lol just kidding. Was in Kabul 2011 with some crazy a** devils.:angry: wouldn't wait for EOD, love clearing road trash and shacks.

Hamhed.com is a nice Web site, I like the sdvsob logos and the interactive tabs. I'm working with LOOK GOOD INC.for my Web design and business logo, cards, flyers flags ect. Thank for the info and the contact email.. I'm always thinking the business so I'm sure I'll bug you soon.


----------



## Jfdvrod (Nov 29, 2014)

Becoming a SDVOSB will help you acquire some government work in the Indy area. I currently have some government work in the Indy area but it is primarily janitorial work. Feel free to email me, I'm up in the area quite often. Perhaps we can team up on some government projects to get you started, once you are Verified as a SDVOSB the site you will want to visit daily is FBO.gov, (Fed Biz Opps) this is where government opportunities are put out daily.


----------



## onemanband (Nov 23, 2014)

First off, thank you for your service. I've been telling my 9year old son for years the only real super heroes are the ones that serve in our military. 

IMO, you do not need a snowblower for most storms we get. They're a huge pain to load/unload, especially with a salt spreader. Most cases you could have the house shoveled before you move the tailgate spreader, open tailgate, get ramps out, hope the snowblower starts, unload, slowly drive to sidewalks, wake homeowner up (and the neighbors) as your running the 5 hp engine wide open, load back up trying not to slip off the ramps.....you get my point. 

Save the money....you may need new fenders in the spring.....sorry couldn't resist. 

A 35$ barn scraper from AM Leonard was the answer for me and my company. Keep the shovel angled on the ground and treat it like a small plow wind rowing off to one side. You can damn near run in light snow. Way faster than a snowblower.

Heavy thank you for your service first and foremost. Squiddly Diddly here. Whether its frozen or Liquid Ill take it. Nice Dually, almost hate to see you put a plow on it. 
I had to repost Bosman reply. When I see he mentioned Barn scraper that took me to days gone by. Id be willing to bet there are few people on this site have no clue what a barn scraper is. Sorry, I digress.
Don't buy a blower!!!! If you really get a hankering buy one next year. Single stage Toro or Honda. Some of the shovels you see advertise on Plowsite work very well. As you have already found many of the members on here can be an absolute blessing. If you are looking for a valuable tool in your arsenal go for a back up buddy light system or a rear view camera. Those things are Money. I hope your business thrives and let it snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I would also like to take the opportunity to say Thank you for your service to our country, it is greatly appreciated. As for snow blowers, I just got a Honda single stage, so haven't got to try it out yet, but it replaced a Honda 928 two stage that was WAY too slow for most everything I wanted to use it for. Single stage, which is how I started out, is much quicker/easier IMO. Good luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

derekslawncare;1897316 said:


> I would also like to take the opportunity to say Thank you for your service to our country, it is greatly appreciated. As for snow blowers, I just got a Honda single stage, so haven't got to try it out yet, but it replaced a Honda 928 two stage that was WAY too slow for most everything I wanted to use it for. Single stage, which is how I started out, is much quicker/easier IMO. Good luck with your new endeavor.


Thanks! !
yeah I'm going to go with a single stage...taking advise from you and many others, I feel it would be a good fit for a small production such as mine. 
Thanks once a gin for the good wishes. I thought getting the equipment was the hard part, seems like getting legal is the real headache. Dunn # EIN # TAX NUMBER. STATE and local county laws. They also have a vet program SDVOSB that's a whole new gambit of verification and approvals. All in all I'm glad I'm getting my feet wet as a new business owner...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

heavyDully;1897345 said:


> Thanks! !
> yeah I'm going to go with a single stage...taking advise from you and many others, I feel it would be a good fit for a small production such as mine.
> Thanks once a gin for the good wishes. I thought getting the equipment was the hard part, seems like getting legal is the real headache. Dunn # EIN # TAX NUMBER. STATE and local county laws. They also have a vet program SDVOSB that's a whole new gambit of verification and approvals. All in all I'm glad I'm getting my feet wet as a new business owner...


Naw, any idiot can buy equipment, it's knowing how to use it properly and legally that separates the ones who go out of business from the ones that don't. Again, I wish you well. If you made it work in the military, this should be easy for you.


----------



## heavyDully (Nov 29, 2014)

derekslawncare;1897372 said:


> Naw, any idiot can buy equipment, it's knowing how to use it properly and legally that separates the ones who go out of business from the ones that don't. Again, I wish you well. If you made it work in the military, this should be easy for you.


Hey Derick like the web page you have, you have some nice clean pic's in the portfolio. Did you hire out or did you create Web page on your own? I'm working with a branding company but haven't moved forward yet. I have some basic business cards but nothing professional.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

heavyDully;1897447 said:


> Hey Derick like the web page you have, you have some nice clean pic's in the portfolio. Did you hire out or did you create Web page on your own? I'm working with a branding company but haven't moved forward yet. I have some basic business cards but nothing professional.


100% homemade/done by me. If you scroll down to the bottom, it says designed be DLC, Inc using whatever it was that I used. It was a free thing done by Google that I heard on the radio believe it or not. You go to the sight answer a few basic questions about your company, it pulls up a list of templates that you can use. Click and drag, retype text with your info and poof, done in a weekend. I did have a wife's friend who did the ad catalog for their work come over one Saturday and help me with some of the "SEO" (search engine optimization) part of it as that is WAAAAYYY over my head, but other than that, I carried a camera in my truck with me for a week while out mowing and snapped photos of my nicer accounts to load.

It is way outdated, still has the photo of my old truck on the home screen. I just haven't had the time to get photos of the new truck, the dumpsters, the mowers, the new skid steer and plows, you get the picture. If you saw all the equipment I have, you would never know I am a one man operation. It's ridiculous. I'm currently one of those bad owners whose business "runs him" instead of him "running the business." Just growing pains that I need to work through without letting it kill me in the process. But that's a good problem to have I guess or at least it's better than the opposite- dead/no work.


----------

